# Sea-Doo Dealership in Dubai



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey All

We are looking for a sea-doo dealer in Dubai, I am fairly certain there would be one here does anybody know where it would be?

I have a birthday soon and I am really close to getting my husband to agree on a new jet ski! LOL I have to strike while the iron is hot.

Thanks


----------

